# Jeweler's Work Bench Floor Mat and Wipes - VIDEO



## kadriver (Mar 9, 2016)

A new video of processing jewelers waste:

https://youtu.be/reoc9k60lZQ

kadriver

Göran : Part 2 in this thread : http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=23659


----------



## Smack (Mar 9, 2016)

You need a larger incineration vessel.


----------



## kadriver (Mar 21, 2016)

Smack said:


> You need a larger incineration vessel.



I agree, that was just too much for that pan.

Next time I'll get a bigger pan. Or break it up into smaller quantities.

kadriver


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 21, 2016)

i noticed that you started with a nitric leech first.... do you think your initial problems filtering could have been because of tin as well? i would think jewelers would use it a decent amount... or do you have a reason to believe that there would be no tin in the sweeps? 

its just a thought, and i may very well have missed something, so i figured id throw it out there...


----------



## kadriver (Mar 21, 2016)

mls26cwru said:


> i noticed that you started with a nitric leech first.... do you think your initial problems filtering could have been because of tin as well? i would think jewelers would use it a decent amount... or do you have a reason to believe that there would be no tin in the sweeps?
> 
> its just a thought, and i may very well have missed something, so i figured id throw it out there...



I don't think he uses soft solder. But that mat was from many years ago and who knows what ended up on the floor back then. He had it sitting in a bag in his shop. It could have been tin. You're not the first person to raise that question.

Thanks,
kadriver


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 22, 2016)

kadriver said:


> mls26cwru said:
> 
> 
> > i noticed that you started with a nitric leech first.... do you think your initial problems filtering could have been because of tin as well? i would think jewelers would use it a decent amount... or do you have a reason to believe that there would be no tin in the sweeps?
> ...


I did some digging and found a couple tables that say tin is used in some hard solders--specifically, some 10-14K cadmium-free gold solder formulations and some easy Cd-containing ("Flo") silver solders. Some were as high as 5%.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you record the incoming weight and the after burn weight before you put it up in acid? Keeping records of these 2 numbers is useful in jewelers sweeps.


----------

